# Opening accuair vu4 1/4" ports



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi guys

My vu4 valve manifold has the 1/4" ports at the back for gauges which I would like to use. I've bought the 1/4" PTC fittings but at the moment there is a blank 1/4" male npt with a Allen key head on each of the ports. I'm trying to open these so I can put my PTC fittings on but those blanks are tight as hell! Looks like they are sealed with loctite. 

Any advice how to get these open?

Thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

shej69 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My vu4 valve manifold has the 1/4" ports at the back for gauges which I would like to use. I've bought the 1/4" PTC fittings but at the moment there is a blank 1/4" male npt with a Allen key head on each of the ports. I'm trying to open these so I can put my PTC fittings on but those blanks are tight as hell! Looks like they are sealed with loctite.
> 
> ...


Bench vice to hold the manifold and a big 1/2" drive breaker bar with a allen key bit?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Bench vice to hold the manifold and a big 1/2" drive breaker bar with a allen key bit?


That's pretty much what you need to do. I think it was a 7mm or 1/4" Allen key. You can also spray a little brake cleaner to break down the loctite a little. Using a breaker bar and having the manifold mounted to something will take them out not problem.


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would have thought that breaker bar was a bit too extreme as it might damage the Allen key head. But I'll give it a shot. 

Any more ideas ?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

shej69 said:


> I would have thought that breaker bar was a bit too extreme as it might damage the Allen key head. But I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Any more ideas ?


Use an Allen key socket and wrench. I used my torque wrench for leverage. They're really in there, you'll feel like they're about to strip right before they break loose.


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> Use an Allen key socket and wrench. I used my torque wrench for leverage. They're really in there, you'll feel like they're about to strip right before they break loose.


Might give that a go. I've got a huge torque wrench in the toolbox. Thanks


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just took these out of my friends manifold last night, all i needed was a vise and an allen key


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

OVRWRKD said:


> Use an Allen key socket and wrench. I used my torque wrench for leverage. They're really in there, you'll feel like they're about to strip right before they break loose.


DO NOT USE A TORQUE WRENCH

you should 

a. never loosen any bolt with a torque wrench EVER
b. only use it for what its designed for....it is not a breaker bar





shej69 said:


> Might give that a go. I've got a huge torque wrench in the toolbox. Thanks


read above comment....all this will do is throw the torque wrench out of spec and make it useless


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> DO NOT USE A TORQUE WRENCH
> 
> you should
> 
> ...




Damn. Thanks for the heads up. Looks like I'll just get the rachet with Allen key socket


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I clamped a allen wrench into the vice and them spun the manifold


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry these things are so tight guys. If we don't use the 565 and torque them then they leak. I hate pipe threads... but you guys wanted these things :laugh:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

they are not actually that tight, its just the sealant that make them tough to break loose. i was able to break them loose by setting it flat on a bench and using an allen wrench. an old mechanic's trick for getting some more leverage on a short allen key is to slip the end of the key through the box end of a combination wrench and using that as a handle, works like a charm.


----------

